# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Algas >  Ajuda sobre aquário

## Ricardopaula

Caros amigos,

Tenho o meu aquário montado a cerca de 3 meses, e está-me a aparecer nas rochas tipo algodão transparente, alguem me pode dizer o porquê de me estar a aparecer isto nas rochas !!!!  :Frown:

----------


## Miguel Correia

> Caros amigos,
> 
> Tenho o meu aquário montado a cerca de 3 meses, e está-me a aparecer nas rochas tipo algodão transparente, alguem me pode dizer o porquê de me estar a aparecer isto nas rochas !!!!


Viva,

O aquário tem iluminação fraca? se for isso poderão ser esponjas.
Mas o melhor mesmo é colocares uma foto para podermos te ajudar melhor.

Cumprimentos,
Miguel

----------


## Ricardopaula

Amigo,

O aquário é um Resun 500PL, vem com 2 pls de 36 wts cada uma azul e uma branca ligadas por temporizador das 18 ás 24 horas. altura em que ligam as 8 moonlight.

Peço desculpa pela qualidade da foto, mas foi tirada com telemovel  :Frown:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola Ricardo.
A foto não da para ver nada.Devem ser esponjas mas assim, nada de concreto.

----------


## Ricardopaula

Amigo,

É tipo uma esponja de algodão sim, apareceu porque? será iluminação fraca? :Frown: 

Como faço para acabar com isto?

----------


## joaoTomas

Não te preocupes, isso é benefico e so mostra que o aquário esta no bom caminho...

Boa sorte  :SbOk:

----------

